# Links not working



## Franca (Jan 17, 2007)

I'm having a lot of problems using any links to get around in the forum. I get e-mail notifications of new messages in threads I'm subscribed to, and clicking on the links to those messages from the e-mail always generates an error message like this one:

*Fatal error*:  Call to undefined function:  print_portal_output() in */home/cooking/public_html/forums/includes/functions.php* on line *4284*

And within the forum, clicking on the arrow that is supposed to take you to the most recent message in a thread generates the same error message. 

This is the only vBulletin forum I visit that has this problem. I think there is something wrong with the links being generated for "new post", "last post", etc.

This is a "new post" link from one of your e-mail notifications:

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f89/choosing-cookware-31214-new-post.html

This is a "new post" link that actually works, from one of the other vBulletin forums I frequent:

Appointment Reminder Software (Win) - desktoppublishingforum

  Hm ... in fact it's working so well it's automatically converting itself to a hidden link and I can't figure out how to prevent that happening, so you'll have to hover your mouse over it to see what the actual URL is. 

I can't be the only one who is having this problem, can I? If so, let me know that I've fallen into the Twilight Zone.  If not, could someone who is vBulletin savvy please fix this? Thanks!


----------



## suzyQ3 (Jan 17, 2007)

Franca said:
			
		

> I'm having a lot of problems using any links to get around in the forum. I get e-mail notifications of new messages in threads I'm subscribed to, and clicking on the links to those messages from the e-mail always generates an error message like this one:
> 
> *Fatal error*:  Call to undefined function:  print_portal_output() in */home/cooking/public_html/forums/includes/functions.php* on line *4284*
> 
> ...


No, you're not. I posted the "fatal error" problem on a thread a few days ago. But for the past couple days, it seems to have been corrected, at least for me.


----------



## Franca (Jan 17, 2007)

suzyQ3 said:
			
		

> No, you're not. I posted the "fatal error" problem on a thread a few days ago. But for the past couple days, it seems to have been corrected, at least for me.


Oh, you're so lucky. I've never had it go away. I got it just now, as always, when clicking on the link to your reply. Sigh. I edited the URL, deleting the "-new-post" bit and that took me to my own message (the beginning of the thread) but it's annoying to have to do that.... There are a few other things about this board that do not behave the same way as other vB boards, but this is the only one that really annoys me as it impacts me multiple times per day. Anyway, thanks for letting me know I'm not alone. I did a search to see if anyone had posted about the same issue but couldn't find any - search only works if you know what words someone else used to describe the same problem!


----------



## suzyQ3 (Jan 19, 2007)

I spoke too soon, it seems. I'm now getting that frightening "fatal error" message again when I either click on a link in a DC e-mail or when I click on that little arrow that's supposed to take me to the last post in a thread.


----------



## kitchenelf (Jan 19, 2007)

You both need to use the "Contact Us" link at the bottom of the page on the last dark blue line.  That's the best way to report a problem to the proper department - in this case, the technical department.  Just explain the best you can what is happening.

Thanks.


----------



## Franca (Jan 19, 2007)

OK, thanks!


----------



## mad_evo99 (Feb 12, 2007)

Speaking of links not working... does anyone else have the problem of the link in the e-mail you get not taking you to the actual new post? I always end up somewhere in the middle of the thread instead of the post that generated the e-mail.

Here's the link I get: http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f26/pictures-of-people-on-this-forum-32140-new-post.html


----------



## kitchenelf (Feb 12, 2007)

I believe it takes you to the actual new post - not just the thread.  Now there could be a couple posts after that.


----------



## Franca (Feb 13, 2007)

kitchenelf said:
			
		

> I believe it takes you to the actual new post - not just the thread.  Now there could be a couple posts after that.


Not for me. I'm still getting a page with this error message:


*Fatal error*:  Call to undefined function:  print_portal_output() in */home/cooking/public_html/forums/includes/functions.php* on line *4284

*I followed your advice to use report the problem via the Contact Us link. 

I received this e-mail:



> Franca,
> This has been fixed.  Please try again and let me know if you continue  to have problems.
> 
> Regards,
> ...


I e-mailed him back, as instructed, to let him know the problem was *not* fixed for me and I never heard another word. 

I'm sorry to be a grouch but the other vBulletin forums I frequent are pretty much rock solid - vBulletin is great forum software and really works well if the folks managing it would just take the time to run the problems down and fix them. This forum is a real mess, navigation-wise. Don't get me wrong; I love this forum but I'd like it to be easy to use, not annoying. It's a good thing the participants are so nice and the discussions so good, otherwise I wouldn't be back. I waste a lot of time trying to get around in here. 

What do you suggest I do now? It's *really* frustrating how many different links are broken in this forum. I only reported two of them because I didn't want to overwhelm the folks behind the scenes, but those are not the only two types of links that don't work properly. I know how the links are supposed to behave because they work in every other vBulletin forum I've ever visited, and in the two vB forums I moderate broken stuff like this gets fixed ASAP, usually within 24 hours. This has been going on here ever since I joined.


----------



## jesse_cool5 (Feb 14, 2007)

Franca said:
			
		

> In the two vB forums I moderate broken stuff like this gets fixed ASAP, usually within 24 hours. This has been going on here ever since I joined.



I'm sure that the technical staff for this site don't mess around.

As for your comment about navigating the site I agree it needs to be changed.


----------



## Ben P (Feb 15, 2007)

Please click on the "Contact Us" link at the bottom and submit a ticket to the helpdesk system providing as much detail as possible on the navigation problems you are experiencing.  I want to try to resolve these issues as quickly as possible and details such as where you were on the site and what links are failing would be of great help.

Franca, I have just replied to your email.  Unfortunately, since your response was not entered directly into the helpdesk system and was emailed directly to me, it got buried in my inbox.  I'm glad you sent a follow-up email.  I would like to change this about our current system, but in the interim, please make sure to enter your replies in the helpdesk to insure that I and others can keep track of them efficiently.  I apoligize for the delay and confusion, and I appreciate everyone's continued help and understanding.

Regards,
Ben


----------



## pacanis (Feb 20, 2007)

I just started browsing this topic because I too am having two of the three problems mentioned. I don't get error messages, but _sometimes_ clicking on the first new post arrow takes me to the first new post and _sometimes_ it takes me to the start of the thread. The email notification link _always_ takes me to the start of the thread. I didn't expect more from that until now.

I'll try to write down the exact details and use the contact link mentioned to report when it happens. It's happens pretty haphazzardly.


----------



## pacanis (Feb 27, 2007)

I know this topic said to individually report problems with links not working correctly, and I did once, but it has become a regular occurrance now.
Clicking on the arrow/take me to first new post NEVER takes me to the first new post anymore.  In one revived thread on pressure cookers it kept taking me to "Bushy's" post that revived the thread.
I don't understand. When I first joined the arrow link worked great


----------



## Alix (Feb 27, 2007)

Do you know, I don't think I've ever used the first new post arrow. I always use the last post arrow and then just scroll my way back up to where I've been. That one always works. 

Sorry this isn't working for so many of you. If you click on the contact us link on the blue bar on the bottom of the screen our wizard Ben will take a look at things and see if he can fix them for us.


----------



## pacanis (Feb 27, 2007)

That's what I've started doing, clicking on the last post arrow.
Now if I can only remember what page I read last on some of the active threads


----------



## Alix (Feb 27, 2007)

I have that trouble too sometimes! LOL. The best thing to do when you have site issues is to Contact Us via that link. So please, don't hesitate to use it.


----------



## Mrs. Cuillo (Mar 3, 2007)

I am having trouble submitting to polls.  The past several ones I have tried to enter have given me an error message.  Could someone help?


----------

